# Reglan anyone? (for slow moving bowels)



## minnesota33 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi, I am just wondering if anyone has been prescribed Reglan? I have heard it increase the contractions in the stomach and intestines for those that have slow moving bowels/constipation that come from having diabetes. It seems like this maybe able to help those of us with IBS-C??? Any comments?Reglan Overview:Reglan increases the contractions of the stomach and small intestine, helping the passage of food. It is given to treat the symptoms of diabetic gastroparesis, a condition in which the stomach does not contract.


----------



## Frustrated86 (Oct 5, 2013)

Just got prescribed reglan after having taken linzess, miralax, amitiza and zelnorm (list goes on...). Nothing works on me. I'm scared to start reglan for slow motility for my chronic constipation I've had since 3 yrs old. I am 26... Still suffering with constipation. Mira lax worked on and off for 5 years or s until my body stopped responding to it. Any info on reglan for chronic constipation out there? Thanks..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i remember there was someone on this board who took reglan for her constipation and was satisfied with it.

and i have a friend on another board who also was rx'd reglan for chronic constipation years ago before she had surgery. she said reglan helped her at the time and told me i should ask my gastro for an rx for it (i have slow transit constipation and pfd) but frankly i'm, very much afraid of one of the side effects --tardive dyskinesia. and i know of course that not everyone develops it--neither of these women did--but the threat of it makers me very reluctant to try it.

years ago i did ask my primary doc about it but she didn't want to rx it for me because of the side effects--she thought it was too risky--and just told me to keep taking zelnorm which didn't work very well for me either.

like you, i've had chronic constipation since childhood--also pfd now--and none of the scripts available work for me (nor biofeedback/pt) so i'm on laxatives which usually don't work well either...

hopefully someone else with more info on reglan can give you some information on it.


----------

